# Impossibilité de se connecter à Chromecast



## Shendo (26 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir, 

Sur mon iPhone SE nouvelle génération, je peux sans problème me connecter à mes deux clés Chromecast, dont les générations sont différentes. 
Néanmoins, sur un iPhone 7, je ne parviens qu'à me connecter à la clé la plus récente. En ce qui concerne l'autre, je vois bien le réseau affiché, mais lorsque j'appuie dessus, ça mouline indéfiniment, sans pouvoir se connecter. 

Je précise qu'il y a quelques jours encore, cela fonctionnait. 

Vous sauriez pourquoi ? Et surtout, comment résoudre le problème ? 

En vous remerciant !


----------

